# Irritable Bowel Syndrome Outcome Study



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Irritable Bowel Syndrome Outcome Study**Details:*If you are 18 years or older and experience frequent abdominal pain, diarrhea and/or constipation, you may be eligible to participate in an NIH funded clinical trial to evaluate 3 evidence-based non-drug treatments for IBS. Treatment is available in the metropolitan Buffalo and Chicago areas. Qualified participants will receive a non invasive medical examination to confirm IBS and treatment at no charge. Qualified participants will receive compensation up to $250 for their time. The study is ongoing for the next several months, so when you experience IBS symptoms, call our office. Health insurance is not needed to participate.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18 years or older*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men or Women*Contact:*University at Buffalo School of Medicine Tel: 716-898-4458, Email [email protected], Web: ubbmc.buffalo.eduNorthwestern University School of Medicine Tel: 312-695-6729, Email: [email protected]Principal Investigator: Dr. J. Lackner, U of Buffalo Behavioral Medicine Clinic


----------

